# New Nodak Outdoors Sponsor - McLabs Training Supplies



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We have another new sponsor here at NodakOutdoors.com, McLab's Training Supplies

A bit about them:

With over 20 years of training experience they offer training and top quality 
training supplies. Whether training for hunts, field trials, or just a well 
trained upland or waterfowl hunting companion...they offer top of the line 
equipment such as Zinger Winger,Bumper Boy, Dokken, Tri-Tronics, Dogtra, Smartfetch Series, and more

Also, as a new sponsor they're giving away 2 FREE DVD's for Evan Graham's SmartWork "Obedience". This is an obedience and conditioning DVD for training huntings, including conditioning with electronic collars.

To Win, all you have to do is welcome McLab's as a sponsor of NodakOutdoors.com - I will draw 10 random names and each will be given a number. If that number is the final penny of the NASDAQ on 4/23 or 4/24...you win!

Good luck everyone and thank you McLab's for sponsoring the site.

:welcome:


----------



## Doogie (Feb 23, 2007)

:welcome: Thanks for sponsoring such a great site :thumb:


----------



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

McLab's Training Supplies 
Welcome to Nodak Outdoors!

Spoiler92


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

:welcome: aboard McLab's


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

:welcome:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Howdy and welcome.

Now SIT....

Stay....

Stay....

Good Boy!


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Welcome aboard.

Nice web site.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

:welcome:

Thanks for supporting the site. I am getting a new pup in a few weeks and the DVD will come in handy!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Welcome aboard :welcome:


----------



## Heavy Hitter (Dec 10, 2004)

:welcome:


----------



## leadshot (Aug 2, 2004)

Welcome to Nodakoutdoors. Always good to have more sponsors. :beer:


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

Welcome!! :welcome:


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

:welcome:


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

:welcome:


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

Welcome fellow dog man! :welcome:


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

Welcome. Very nice website.

Brian


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

:welcome: Can never have too many sponsors!!! Got a new pup this spring the DVD would be a help for the little man and I. Excellent Site!!!


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Welcome McLabs.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

Welcome to the site and thanks


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

Welcome to the site and thanks for the support.


----------



## rb.number3 (Jun 15, 2004)

Welcome to a great site, will be checking you out.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

welcome to the site, thanks for the offers :beer:


----------



## deerhunternd05 (Mar 1, 2007)

nice to see more sponsers


----------



## Hunterda (Nov 19, 2003)

Welcome to ND Outdoors


----------



## Bauer (Sep 29, 2005)

McLab's Training Supplies

Welcome to the greatest outdoors site on the WWW!!!!!


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

:welcome:


----------



## hammerhead (Dec 22, 2004)

Thanks for the support and welcome aboard!!


----------



## Zekeland (Oct 6, 2005)

Welcome McLab's ..from the North


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Welcome Mclab's, and thank you!!


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

welcome!


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Welcom McLab's, we appreciate the support!
Burl


----------



## mirage1 (Mar 2, 2005)

Welcome McLabs :beer: 
Thanks for coming on board an being a sponsor


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

:welcome:


----------



## dconkle (Oct 26, 2006)

Welcome to the website.

Don


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Welcome to the website McLabs


----------



## bigbrad123 (Dec 22, 2005)

Welcome McLabs from a ND hunter in WF! :welcome:


----------



## mkteagle (Sep 24, 2006)

Welcome to Nodak...


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

Welcome :run:


----------



## Bwana (Feb 16, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Welcome and thank you for sponsering this site!
Jim


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Welcome and thank you for sponsering this site!
Jim


----------



## ERDA (Apr 14, 2007)

Welcome McLab's as a sponsor of NodakOutdoors.com. Also hello to everyone, as this is my first post. Boy those videos would come in real handy, I just got a new pup and want to start him out right.


----------



## jkolson (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome!!!!!!!
Like the site!! :beer:


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## royy2 (Sep 10, 2006)

Welcome to Nodak Outdoors!


----------



## bisontraks (Dec 22, 2006)

Welcome and thank you for your support


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Finalists posted at:

http://nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=39467


----------

